# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Whats this IFL?

## Knockout_Power

Caught a couple fights on saturday night on tv. International Fight League? Definately nothing special, looked like amateur boxing with even worse wrestling.

Anybody know who started this and if it has any serious following or talent?

----------


## Panzerfaust

Yes, they have some good talent but it is all "up & coming" talent and they are put into teams that are coached by veterans like Renzo, Bas, Pat, Newton to name a few.

And the coaches will fight each other as well. Renzo vs Militech went down about a month ago with Renzo submitting Pat Militech by Guillotine.

You would have to be a serious MMA fan to get into it IMO since most of the guys are raw.

----------


## Knockout_Power

ok cool, thanx for the heads up. Really didnt see much in the 2 fights, but if it is on more I wouldnt mind watching. Never know what talent my pop up.

----------


## Minimart

i saw renzo gracie sub pat miltech on there i like it because it picks great fighters as coaches and they can learn alot having them as coaches lastnight i saw matt the law linlands wolfpack take on bas ruttens anacondas wolfpack won.

----------


## sonar1234

There are to many MMA leagues today, i think that the IFL has really nothing special to offer has of yet.

THey have there format team vs team with great coaches, like Bas Rutten and Pat Miletch

----------


## Logan13

I watched it locally here in the Quad Cities a couple months back. They will be coming back through in the spring. Militech is trying to schedule these IFL bouts on the same night as UFC pay-per-views........

----------


## MuscleScience

from what ive seen of IFL every fight has been better than the last two tim sylvia fights

----------


## Standard01

Benji Radach will be fighting on Bas' team on the next card I believe. He's an exciting fighter and has had a lot of bad luck that has kept him out for the last year or two.

----------


## UNCCwrestler

I think IFL is Frank Shamrocks promotion?? Could be wrong but I know he started his own company

----------


## Schwarzenegger

I would totally like to see Bas fight another coach in IFL. BAs is nuts,, my cuz trained with him a while back and supposedly he is an awesome guy that u can bullshit with. DId anyone catch his coming out of retirement fight. Hes got solid power. BUt yea IFL is a new twist on MMA,, the closest thing to a team sport. The fights are of up and comers and if your lucky u might catch a good fight. Joe Doerkson (who i trained with) is fighting on one of the teams and hes a good fighter (fought in UFC a few times) so its not a total loss but a TRUE MMA fan can appreciate it,, IFL is basically a bridge between amateur MMA fights (small companies) and the big leagues (UFC, Pride). Apparently IFL is worth over 100 million now.. ANyone ever heard of THe Fight Network? I got it on Bell satellite,, new channel, so have it free for like a month. Fights 24 hours. Continuous K-1, Pride, boxing, UFC,, old and new. ANywayz thats my 2 cents of rambling

----------


## J.S.N.

you mean the mma league thingy or the site that cyleon and the oj started after AR?

----------


## CJC1981

I didn't know they even showed the Ifl on tv. Is it only on the fight network?

----------

